# Which bit should I use?



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a set of plans to build a rocking horse. It requires the legs to be tapered from a thickness of 1.5" to a thickness of 3/4". One way to do this is to use a chisel, which will surely result in disaster for me. After some reading i see this can be accomplished with a table saw and a wedge cut to the appropriate dimensions. I don't have a table saw, but i have a router that can be put in a table. My question is, once i get my wedge set up to remove the material to create this taper, what type of bit should i use to do the job? I know little about routers, but this should be easily accomplished with many passes. I was thinking about using a mortise bit??


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums agdodge.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forums. If you get a chance drop down and update your profile. Sometimes helps to know more about you to help you better.

Without a table saw, my next choice would be a hand held planer or bandsaw. I wouldn't be comfortable trying to do it on a router table but I'm sure it can be done. Possibly using a straight bit, taking successively longer cuts. Essentially using the table as a planer. I would think you would need to do the planing before you cut it into the rough shape. 
Someone with more experience than I will likely jump in here with some suggestions.
Good Luck


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have very little woodworking experience, however, carpentry does run in the family...lol.

ANyway, i was going to try this method on a piece of scrap to make sure it worked, i just needed to know the right 'bit' to use to try it out. I dont have a planer, or a table saw. I have a circular saw, a cheapy jigsaw and now a craftsman router. I love working with wood, but my tools limit what i can and can't do and the quality that i can do. However, I think this will work just like it will on a table saw, just nibble it down. But what will the best bit be to use?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think you will find it to be an international community of members who range from those who have curiosity but very little experience to those who have taught router use and other aspects of woodworking for years and those who certainly could teach router use, all of whomare eager to share their experience and ideas.

For your project, have you considered using a Tapered Jig such as the one sold by MLCS part #9008? With the proper setup (be very careful to avoid climb cutting) your project could be done with a stronaight bit that is simply tall enough to cut the entire width of the wood. I would use a 1/2 diameter, 2 inch carbide. Then after the tapers are cut, round over the edges to get rid of the sharp edges and decrease splinters. 

Please note that MLCS is not the only source for the tapered jig; I simply happen to own one.

I hope you find this post helpful.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Understanding what you are doing is the first step. You want to taper a leg, but in truth you will need at least 3 legs and more often 4 for a project. Since you want them to all be the same you need a jig. The next question to answer is how many sides must be tapered, and are they next to each other? If it is just one or two sides to be tapered then a simple flat template will work. If more than two sides a different style is needed. The photo shown is a tapering jig for a table saw, but it will work with a router table as well. You need a straight or spiral bit long enough to cut the entire edge. In this situation you need a bit with a bearing mounted on the shank end of the bit. Do not try and nibble this away in layers, just make the cut. Having wood on both sides of the bit will reduce the tendancy to tear out. Drill a 1/4" hole in the center of the leg to ride on the dowel pin. Clamp your wood in place and make your cut. Rotate the board, clamp and repeat until done. If the wood is not to be square you will need a jig for each of the sides.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone! Let me show a pic of what i need to accomplish. The jig i had in mind was essentially a 'wedge' that was wide enough and cut to the appropriate angles to match the taper that i need for the 4 legs. I was going to put the leg on the wedge at the appropriate place and then essentially make a series of passes until i got it where i wanted it. This is what i have to accomplish.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jason, it can be done with a router and a jig, but you are making it more complicated than it has to be. It would be easier done on a band saw. If you don't have a band saw, why not buy a cheap belt sander with some coarse paper?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

You don't need high end power tools 

If you have a jig saw or better yet a hand coping saw and a hand plane...you will be surprise how easy you can make it with hand tools..use the hand plane to knock off the angle and then sand it down... 



===




agdodge4x4 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! Let me show a pic of what i need to accomplish. The jig i had in mind was essentially a 'wedge' that was wide enough and cut to the appropriate angles to match the taper that i need for the 4 legs. I was going to put the leg on the wedge at the appropriate place and then essentially make a series of passes until i got it where i wanted it. This is what i have to accomplish.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

No reason i can't buy a belt sander, but Im trying to avoid spending much on it. Before too long, i would like to invest in some nice tools, so the money i save by not buying some cheap ones will go into that. 

I will try cutting teh rough angle with teh coping saw, and then try sanding it down with a sander. Im testing all this out on scrap pine, so if it fails, thats ok. I just want to make sure i get it right before i go attempting it 4 times on red oak.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You can do that with a router, by using it as a planer.
Mount the work piece on a board with the taper held up with wedges. The router would have to be mounted on a sled. Shave off 1/8" at a time and lower the router after each shaving. Just like a planer.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

mftha said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I think you will find it to be an international community of members who range from those who have curiosity but very little experience to those who have taught router use and other aspects of woodworking for years and those who certainly could teach router use, all of whomare eager to share their experience and ideas.
> 
> For your project, have you considered using a Tapered Jig such as the one sold by MLCS part #9008? With the proper setup (be very careful to avoid climb cutting) your project could be done with a stronaight bit that is simply tall enough to cut the entire width of the wood. I would use a 1/2 diameter, 2 inch carbide. Then after the tapers are cut, round over the edges to get rid of the sharp edges and decrease splinters.
> 
> ...



Now that I see what you want to do, my suggested solution would almost certainly not work. Unfortunately I do not have enough experience with any power tool other than the router to suggst anything beyond what has already been suggested.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

THE ROUTER SLED!!!! Holy cow, i didnt even realize I could do something like this! THIS is what I will build, that will most definitely accomplish the task!


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

What I need to build is a sled that is 'free moving', meaning it can move, forward, back, side to side, with no constraints, and the secure the piece to be tapered with its 'wedge'. That way I no matter which direction i move the router, it will chip the right amount of material away and I can get the 'round' contour on teh leg too.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 28, 2009)

My sled idea won't work. I dont have anything around here to build one wide enough. I guess I will try the hand plane...which i don't have. I tried with a block plane I had, but its old, and though i sharpened the blade, it looks like hell and its not square to anything. Im going to have to buy one, but im not sure where or what to get. If this doesnt work, i suppose im going to have to throw in the towel. I hate to do that, but wood is way to expensive to risk screwing it up.


----------

